# Retired or Planning to Retire in 2022?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

If you are planning to retire, you need to know that Americans, both in the US and abroad can gain retiree support benefits from the IRS. But this can only happen if you have paid into your Social Security (SS) account over time.

To determine if you are eligible to receive Social Security benefits, much of it will depend on your citizenship, residency status, and the agreement the US has with the foreign country you reside in.

The IRS will need coverage in your account (40 credits) or ten years of work that was paid in your SS account to start giving you benefits.


----------

